# A few questions, please.



## kesiajrg (Nov 13, 2012)

Hello all, I am from Mexico, my fiancé is English. We're getting married in Mexico next year and I'm hoping to go and live in the UK. I just have a few questions regarding the spouse visa.

Question 1: Has anyone on this site experienced a foreing partner getting married in Mexico before? (is there anything that we should be looking out, that could stop us getting married in Mexico?) I just need to understand that we got all the bases covered.

Question 2: I've tried to call the British embassy in Mexico city according to the times on the web site and noone has ever picked the phone up to me. Is this usual or do I have to ring another number? (55) 1670 3200.

Question 3: When completing the spouse visa, what extra information will I need to attach to it? (we have not obviously done this sort of thing before and need to get it right the first time.

Question 4: How long does it take for a spouse visa to come through? 

Question 5: Will I have to go to Mexico city for an interview? (How do I do this if they don't answer the phone?)

Question 6: Is ther any reason why I would not get a spouse visa to the UK?

If you could please help us with this, as we love each other so much, and want to be together so we need to get this right please, any help wouold be much apreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

I suggest you post your questions on the Britain Forum here at Expat Forum.


----------

